# 193? Flocycle..



## Houndog (Nov 8, 2013)

Bought this last night....Fenders are not correct,I don't plan on running them anyhow..
 I am more of a custom /HotRod guy anyhow..Wheels are drop center not sure if those are correct 
 they spin pretty true but are very crusty..I want to run some Thick Bricks..anyone here have a pr of Blackwalls that they would part with?

 Stem is broke as well,got a guy at work says he can weld it ,I just gotta get him the proper rod..
 Soaking in PB blaster right now,seatpost and stem are stuck..


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 8, 2013)

congratulations on a killer find!


Nick.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 8, 2013)

That is one super cool find, congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chitown (Nov 8, 2013)

*first thought '36 then '37 due to the kickstand???*

Do those handlebars taper from Hex (at stem/center) to round on rest of bars (Über rare)? Or are they normal round aluminum bars (still pretty friggn rare (should be able to get $200 in a heartbeat on the sell forum))?

The hex repro's annoy me to no end. Too bad it's the only option for replacement bars on these things.

Back to your ride...

The straight steel truss rods look wrong for that model. The steel ones were more an option for the M537 and some early '35-early '36 Hawthorns and some '35 SK badged.


Congrats on a wonderful piece of American history!


ETA looking at your pics of the kickstand it looks like an aftermarket piece so it may be a '36. Could be a very early flocycle.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice find!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice find !!!!


----------



## Houndog (Nov 8, 2013)

chitown said:


> Do those handlebars taper from Hex (at stem/center) to round on rest of bars (Über rare)? Or are they normal round aluminum bars (still pretty friggn rare (should be able to get $200 in a heartbeat on the sell forum))?
> 
> The hex repro's annoy me to no end. Too bad it's the only option for replacement bars on these things.
> 
> ...




Handlebars are round all the way....


----------



## Houndog (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for the response guys,looks like this one is more popular than my 35 Rollfast Zep!!


----------



## kingsilver (Nov 8, 2013)

*1936/37 flo-cycle*

WOW SUPER NICE AND RARE FLO-CYCLE FRAME - LOOKS LIKE A CANDIDATE FOR PROPER RESTORATION - IF YOU'RE PATIENT YOU WILL FIND ALL THE CORRECT PARTS. BE CAREFUL WITH THAT ALUMINUM FRAME - SOME GUYS ON THIS FORUM BELIEVE THEY ARE "FRAGILE" AND COULD SNAP IF TOO MUCH STRESS IS PUT ON THEM. I RIDE MINE. GOOD LUCK WITH THE BIKE WHATEVER DIRECTION YOU DECIDE TO TAKE ON ITS ASSEMBLY.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 8, 2013)

Yessssss!! Noice!!!!:eek:


----------



## Houndog (Nov 12, 2013)

Are triple drop New Departure wheels stock on this bike?


----------



## JOEL (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes. 24 inch, 36 hole. Looks like you have a VERY nice set there. US Royal Chain Tread tires are correct, and compliment the waterfall rims nicely.


----------



## npence (Nov 12, 2013)

I have the correct seat and light listed in the for sale section.


----------



## Houndog (Nov 12, 2013)

Wheels are pretty crusty...


----------



## Houndog (Nov 12, 2013)

Having buyers remorse now...Thinking of selling...
No way in the world I can afford  or really want to restore..


----------



## Houndog (Nov 15, 2013)

Crank has 36 stamped on it....Does that mean year of manufacture?


----------



## JOEL (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm INTERESTED. No more remorse...


----------



## bleedingfingers (Nov 16, 2013)

You don't find a bike like that everyday  I 'd keep it and fix it up a little at a time .
Maybe you'll find some good deals on the parts you need or   you could be riding the coolest rat ever .
Awesome looking bike .


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 16, 2013)

So what... the fork has been tampered with, the truss rods and fenders ain't...you still have a lot of the good stuff and a top shelf bicycle.
It would look great just cleaned up with a period troxel and disposed of the fenders.
I have had successful welding on SK's and there is hope for the speedo neck and repop clipper speedos are inexpensive, or just replace with a standard.
You probably may never find the correct fenders and cable-ready truss rods and unlikely a toolbox saddle or jeweled light on a budget.
BUT you have one of the best prewar balloon bikes ever designed.
Chris


----------



## Houndog (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for encouragement guys,I'm not really a resto guy anyhow...Am I correct in thinking this is a 1936 now?

   I do already have the repop speedo for it..And am currently waiting on a pair of blackwall Thick Bricks..
  I have already ditched the fenders..


----------



## Houndog (Jan 18, 2014)

I slapped an old seat and some Thick Bricks on it..

 I finally got the stem and seat post broke loose  as well,did a quixk cleanup on the frame..
 No more buyers remorse...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 18, 2014)

*3o's flow*



kingsilver said:


> WOW SUPER NICE AND RARE FLO-CYCLE FRAME - LOOKS LIKE A CANDIDATE FOR PROPER RESTORATION - IF YOU'RE PATIENT YOU WILL FIND ALL THE CORRECT PARTS. BE CAREFUL WITH THAT ALUMINUM FRAME - SOME GUYS ON THIS FORUM BELIEVE THEY ARE "FRAGILE" AND COULD SNAP IF TOO MUCH STRESS IS PUT ON THEM. I RIDE MINE. GOOD LUCK WITH THE BIKE WHATEVER DIRECTION YOU DECIDE TO TAKE ON ITS ASSEMBLY.




AWESOME FIND ! RIDE ON! 

                          Gary J 
                            SKIDKINGS VBC
                          TACOMA,WN


----------

